# Soaking dry kibble in water before feeding?



## Sandy's Dad

Hey everyone,

I wanted to gather input on soaking dry kibble before feeding. I started a poll over in the poll section, but I wanted to get some discussion from the people who hang out in the feeding forums as well.

I am soaking Sandy's kibble in water before feeding because thats what my parents did with their dogs when I was growing up. It was supposed to stop the food from swelling in their stomach and help prevent bloat. I don't know if thats true or not. I know eating dry food is supposed to be better for their teeth though. What do yall think is best?


----------



## Rainheart

I did this, but only with Beamer as a pup. He didn't really like his food much before if it wasn't soaked in water (the breeder did this for them). He grew out of it, of course. Personally, I wouldn't soak just because the crunching is good for the teeth.


----------



## Megora

I would do it for puppies (like up to 4 months) to encourage them to eat. The softened/puffed kibble is more interesting and easier for them to chomp down. 

I don't see the point in doing the same for adult dogs.

To prevent bloat - 

- Feed smaller meals (instead of 1 big meal, break into 2 meals a day) 
- Keep the dog settled after eating, no roughhousing or walks for at least an hour


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I do this each time they eat. Mine inhale it so quickly I doubt they clean their teeth at all, that's what we have nylabones for. I like knowing they get that extra water, too. Sometimes I'll add chicken broth instead of water, or a juice of some sort.


----------



## Jige

I have done this for puppies and also dogs that are ill. I too will soak the food in something good tasting. It is really hard to geta a dog back on food once they have been ill and off food for any lenght of time. I will also do this for dogs that have been abandoned. Especially in the cold winter time it gives them more liquidat a faster rate than if they ate then drank water.


----------



## aerolor

For very young puppies and when weaning puppies I would soak, but generally I like the kibble hard. I add some wet food to the mix, plus warm water and then feed before the kibble has softened. This gives the added liquid whilst still obtaining any benefit from hard feeding


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I selected soaking in your poll but I guess it is really just adding water and feeding it before it softens too much. She will choke on dry kibble as she eats so fast and doesn't chew it at all. She is almost 7 and has been like this since she was a baby. The breeder said she would slow down over time but that nevver happened! One of her nicknames is Miss Piggy.


----------



## LibertyME

For healthy adult dogs...I dont think there is any advantage to soaking kibble until it is soft. I have always added water to the kibble of my adult dogs...but not 'soaked' it per se.

As Libertys spleen/tumors have enlarged we are now truly soaking her food.....she seems to be more comfortable passing smaller softer meals...


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Oh yeah, mine don't wait long enough for it to get soggy, lol... I just add water (or broth, juice, etc) ... It really slows them down. The slurping sounds they make always make me giggle too.


----------



## Ranger

I add water to it when Ranger's eating kibble. I don't let it soak and "sit", but I add a splash of water. Particularly in the cold months when I worry he's not drinking enough. 

For dogs with bad teeth, I'll add hot - not boiling - water to the kibble and let it sit for 20 minutes, then stir it around for it to cool and remove any hot spots before giving it. Turns it into a nice mush they can gulp down without needing to chew. Very rarely I'll do this for ranger just as a treat, but I usually had a little tuna juice or something to make it tastier. Seems like a "bran mash" for dogs...


----------

